
Not Zello – the real walkie-talkie on smartphone - RybaRyba
I made an application for communication with everyone who is nearby (~ 10-15 km). The Internet is used for communication, users nearby are determined by their coordinates.<p>The goal is to provide a new (old) way of communication that does not require the exchange of contact information<p>This is a MVP. When the technology is debugged, I will propose using software to organize the work of volunteers near the scene of the incident - for example, next to the scene of an accident
======
RybaRyba
[https://salute.tech/about](https://salute.tech/about)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.salute.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.salute.android)

